

Guardian backpedals on Whisper - rubyrescue
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/03/11/guardian-backpedals-on-whisper-app-privacy-violations/

======
bonzoT
This seems like an awful long time to wait to backpedal on an issue that they
strenuously claimed was true. Or maybe the headline is misleading.

~~~
joshstrange
We don't know how long their investigation took and they are doing a lot more
to correct the issue than most online news sources do/have. Most hide it away
in the footer, here they put it at the very top where you couldn't miss it and
even pulled down the opinion piece. Unless it comes out they sat on this
information for a long period of time I think the the Guardian handled this
very well (Obviously the best outcome would have been not to write the
articles in the first place but we all make mistakes, correcting them is what
matters and they did that).

------
secfirstmd
Smells of a Whisper legal department gone on overdrive in the litigious UK
courts. At the end of the day, it doesn't really change much of the major
findings that The Guardian reported on.

